

Google Photos hamburger icon is SVG - jebblue

I used Inspect in Chrome on the hamburger icon (what I used to call a menu icon until I noticed people call it a hamburger icon). It seems to be a type of SVG contraption.<p>I didn&#x27;t even know you could do all of this in HTML now:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.w3schools.com&#x2F;svg&#x2F;svg_path.asp
======
jebblue
Now that I think about it more, why create all that complex syntax when you
could use a client side application like InkScape to create a hamburger icon
then just reference it in HTML simply which I thought was how HTML was
supposed to work, simple document viewing.

I ask because my wife has complained that some web pages now cause her (aging
laptop) to overheat and stop working.

